# Goats: Good or bad idea?



## cleoppa (Apr 30, 2012)

OK, so someone is trying to convince me that getting a goat or two is a good idea. I love the idea of having a goat. But... not really sure it's practical. I think the goats are Nubians, but small.

I live in a small city. I have maybe 1/8 to 1/4 acre of fenced land out back. Lots of weeds for goats to eat. I just got chickens. (If I just got one goat, would chickens be suitable companions or do I need two goats?) I often spend the night at family's house, so I'll be gone for a day or two at a time. Don't want a noisy animal to annoy the neighbors.

Don't know if that would be suitable for one or two little goats?


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 30, 2012)

Chickens wouldnt make a good companion for a goat, they really need another goat.

I have four goats......and when I am gone for the whole day, they cry.  I live way out in the boondocks, so crying goats are not an issue here, but if we lived in town, they are loud enough that it would be a problem.  Take into consideration that mine are not Nubians, and Nubians are known to be louder than the average goat.

Also, a goat really needs to be checked on daily, if you are gone for a couple days, who would be there to make sure they hadnt knocked over their water or gotten tangled in the fence or hurt or any of the million things a goat is capable of doing on a daily basis.  

You know the saying "Curiosity killed the cat?" Well, it aint got NOTHING on a goat.  They investigate everything, and when too bored will SEARCH for something to get into.

I'm sorry, but honestly, it doesnt sound like a great idea to get goats in your situation.


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 30, 2012)

Can you legally have goats on your property? Many cities don't allow it. Plus if you go away, you can't leave the goats. Nubians are known for being a bit louder. It really sounds like goats wouldn't be good for your situation.


----------



## Catahoula (Apr 30, 2012)

Nubian are not small goats either. You would need to get at least two goats. They are like dogs...and you wouldn't leave your dogs in yard for days and not check on them, would you? Can you have someone check on them when you are gone? Maybe hire a neighbor kid?? Sorry....


----------



## Pearce Pastures (May 1, 2012)

I absolutley love my goats but it doesn't sound like you have the setup or situation for them at this point.  You would need at least two in order for them to be healthy and happy, they need space, shelter, and daily attention.  They can be quite loud, even the small breeds (and Nubians are not exactly small or quiet).  And x2 on Ksalvagno said on the zoning laws...you might not be allowed to even have them on your property.


----------



## elevan (May 1, 2012)

First off - Welcome to BYH!

My first question would be as ksalvagno stated - Can you legally have goats where you live?

If the answer to that is yes, then the next one is - What is your plan for them when you go away for a few days?  Someone will have to look after them as they cannot be left solely to their own devices as stated by others above.  If you have a plan for that, great!  

Goats (any livestock really) are a commitment and shouldn't be gotten into lightly.  Your friend means well...we're all generally enablers here too BUT if you're not ready or not fully able to take on goats and you do it anyway you AND the goats will be miserable and you'll wind up back here saying "I hate goats".  None of us want that for you.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## that's*satyrical (May 1, 2012)

I agree with what everyone said. If you must have goats & you are allowed to you may want to consider Nigerian or Pygmies instead with your limited space. They are generally quieter & smaller than Nubians. Or you could try 2 mini-nubians but they are still bigger than the original minis (nigies & pygmies)


----------



## hcppam (May 1, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Chickens wouldnt make a good companion for a goat, they really need another goat.
> 
> I have four goats......and when I am gone for the whole day, they cry.  I live way out in the boondocks, so crying goats are not an issue here, but if we lived in town, they are loud enough that it would be a problem.  Take into consideration that mine are not Nubians, and Nubians are known to be louder than the average goat.
> 
> ...


X2  I live on a 1/4 acre, I am home trapped because I care for my elderly parent so I am with my animals pretty much 24/7. If I was working out side the home like I was before for, gone for 12hrs a day or away for a day or two often, I would not have them.


----------



## Mamaboid (May 1, 2012)

I LOVE my goats, and my chickens, and my ducks and and an...BUT...they change your life.  Even as small an every day thing like going to MIL's house for family get together last weekend required extra planning, because we knew we would have to put the goats to bed early, and then make arrangements for the neighbor to come over and shut the chicken coop door at dark so nothing could get in the chicken coop before we could get home after dark.  A 9am Dr.s appointment means an hour less sleep because you have to get up a little earlier to milk the goat and still have time to get ready to go.  The big changes, everybody knows about, thinks about and prepares for, like housing feeding etc. but the little everyday things that change when you become a 'goat mom' are the things that cause some people to regret getting them.  Our families are still getting used to the fact that Aunt Bon and Uncle Wally don't come and stay for the weekend like they used to, or 'why don't you come and stay Christmas Eve for Christmas day instead of driving up in the morning' is no longer an option.  Just knowing these things and thinking about them in advance can and will save a lot of unexpected hassles.  We wouldn't change a thing, but it does need to be thought about before you take that step.


----------



## goat500 (Jul 12, 2012)

chickens are not good friends for goats they need someone of there own kind and as for noise goats are not that noisey.


----------



## Teeah3612 (Jul 16, 2012)

Taking on the responsiblity of animals is a big commitment and like Mamaboid said you can't just go off and leave them. We just went 10 days without electricity in the extreme heat and couldn't go stay with family because of the critters. Someone had to be there to handpump water from the well and carry it to the horses, goats, dogs, and cats. 

Also, goats are smart. My Peanut has figured out how to jump over his fence, which makes Buttons scream for him till we open the gate and just let him out. Luckily we live in the country and they can free range without bothering anyone or being in danger from traffic. Plus my LGD keeps any predators out of the yard and away from the boys. Free range goats in the city would not be a good thing


----------



## terrilhb (Jul 16, 2012)

I agree with everyone. They are absolutely wonderful. But your life does totally change when you have farm animals. They are a big responsibility. I love mine and do not mind the things I have given up for them. So worth it. Alot of people do not understand and say they are just animals. I tell them would you leave your children? It is my job to make sure everyone is safe, has constant water, food and such. As well as me being here to make sure they are all safe from predators.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 16, 2012)

Some goats, especially some nubians can be very loud and learn to cry for attention, especially if they don't have enough companionship or enough things to keep them busy.  Goats are very smart and can get bored. They would need  a regular schedule, play toys and a climbing gym to help with not becoming bored.


----------



## manybirds (Jul 16, 2012)

cleoppa said:
			
		

> OK, so someone is trying to convince me that getting a goat or two is a good idea. I love the idea of having a goat. But... not really sure it's practical. I think the goats are Nubians, but small.
> 
> I live in a small city. I have maybe 1/8 to 1/4 acre of fenced land out back. Lots of weeds for goats to eat. I just got chickens. (If I just got one goat, would chickens be suitable companions or do I need two goats?) I often spend the night at family's house, so I'll be gone for a day or two at a time. Don't want a noisy animal to annoy the neighbors.
> 
> Don't know if that would be suitable for one or two little goats?


i would do it. if there female's its milk meat and weed control. do NOT get one! goats are herd animals and do not like to be alone. like 20 kids said nubians are a noisy breed though and you should put something in thtere like wire spools or something to play on. also i would make sure the goats your friend is trying to convince u of are friendly and healthy. also before you get goats make some decisions. do i want horns or not? what breed? how big? how many? do i want wethers or doe's? i've never had them before but i here mini fainters make a good choice for a small area and just pets.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 16, 2012)

I am not sure if the poster is around (this sole post was from April).  Wonder if they ever made a decision?


----------



## manybirds (Jul 16, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> I am not sure if the poster is around (this sole post was from April).  Wonder if they ever made a decision?


x2


----------

